# What should I need for a basic clean?



## DiNZi (Jan 30, 2015)

Hey there, I don't have any car shampoos or wax in our household, yet, we used to bring our car to a place down the road and get it done for a fiver, would take 10-15 minutes to clean. Anyway, not with the car we've got now.










I've just purchased *Sakura Car Shampoo Mighty Green* bargain at £6.50 for 5 litres (great reviews on Amazon), x2 *Kent Drying Towels*, I'm guessing I just need some Car Wax now to get rid of little smudges around the car after I've dried it.
















Sakura 5L Car Shampoo - Mighty Green: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike

What would you recommend? There's a *Demon Shine Spray on Shine* 1 Litre and *Demon Shine Spray Gun Shine* 2 Litre at Halfords which are under £10.

I can return that Sakura stuff, I just jumped at the price for the amount your getting, I'm sure it will do a decent job but anyone think *CarPlan Trade Hi-Wax Rinse* 5L or *CarPlan Trade Hi-Foam Wash* 5L is any better?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

If your going for a wax go for

Soft99 Fusso coat or King of Gloss
About £20-£25 for a big pot fantastic product for the price

Get your self some polish too and use this prior to waxing
Autoglym Super Resin Polish or Autofinesse Tripple are really good products

I use that shampoo for my alloys, it's not bad

For the body work go for Carchem, AF lather , Power Maxed , AS Duet , CG Maxi Suds II .....loads more out there to choose from though

Get yourself a wash mitt (Dooka or Incredimitt) , microfibre Cloths (Chemical Guys Yellow ) and applicators ( Megs microfire & Sponge) too

Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## DiNZi (Jan 30, 2015)

Demetri said:


> If your going for a wax go for
> 
> Soft99 Fusso coat or King of Gloss
> About £20-£25 for a big pot fantastic product for the price
> ...


Nice one, sounds good!

So in theory have 3 buckets, one with that Shampoo I've bought to rinse the car, one with the car wax, and a clean water bucket, then wipe the car dry and use the polish preferably?


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Judging by how swirly the bonnet looks like it could be.... the srp or something like PB black hole would be good before you wax if your're not planning to machine it.


----------



## DiNZi (Jan 30, 2015)

stumpy90 said:


> Judging by how swirly the bonnet looks like it could be.... the srp or something like PB black hole would be good before you wax if your're not planning to machine it.


Yeah, unfortunately I don't think I'll be using any machine.

I'm a real newbie, my Dad used to just get a bucket of water and dilute with fairy liquid, throw that over the car, then jet it down and wipe dry, but not with the car we have now.

I've picked up some Kent Drying Towels, a couple of Mitts and that Sakura Car Shampoo.

When I'm cleaning it on the weekend, I'll jet it down first so it's wet, use the Sakura Car Shampoo with the Mitt Glove so it's nice and foamy, jet it down with clean water, use the Drying Towels so at this point the car is clean and dry.

Lastly, do I use the Super Resin Polish with a Microfibre cloth in the areas I think needs attention? Obviously, I cannot use this on the whole car as you don't dilute with any water so it's a very small compound.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

DiNZi said:


> I'm a real newbie, my Dad used to just get a bucket of water and dilute with fairy liquid, throw that over the car, then jet it down and wipe dry


We've ALL been there.

Make life easy for yourself though. Grab a clay bar or cloth, decontaminate your bodywork, lay down a good layer or two of protection (wax) and washing your car will become 10x easier (just a maintenance wash). And you certainly don't have to polish everytime.


----------



## DiNZi (Jan 30, 2015)

I had the idea in my head that it would be a similar method to washing women's hair, i.e. conditioner then shampoo but in this case maybe the Sakura Car Shampoo then some sort of Triplewax then jet the car down and dry off?

Would it be a good idea to use..








and then..









They both dilute in water, one is a Shampoo the other is a Wax so I suppose one to clean all the dirt off and the other to give it a nice layer.


----------



## DiNZi (Jan 30, 2015)

stumpy90 said:


> We've ALL been there.
> 
> Make life easy for yourself though. Grab a clay bar or cloth, decontaminate your bodywork, lay down a good layer or two of protection (wax) and washing your car will become 10x easier (just a maintenance wash). And you certainly don't have to polish everytime.


Using the Clay Bar looks like a very good method, will certainly be buying one, just had a look at how to use them on youtube.


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

DiNZi said:


> I had the idea in my head that it would be a similar method to washing women's hair, i.e. conditioner then shampoo but in this case maybe the Sakura Car Shampoo then some sort of Triplewax then jet the car down and dry off?
> 
> Would it be a good idea to use..
> 
> ...


Both are shampoo I'd use the first one for alloys and second for bodywork but both are just shampoo.


----------



## DiNZi (Jan 30, 2015)

Ah, gotcha, thanks.









http://www.halfords.com/motoring/cleaning-products/polish-wax/demon-shine-spray-on-shine-1-litre

You can get quite a bit of this stuff at good price at Halfords, is it worth buying and using at some point?

Can I use the Demon Shine Spray for my Head/Tail lights and Front/Back windows? I just installed some new White bulbs into the Mercedes and would like to give it a nice clear/shine look. I hear you can also use SRP on Headlights too?

Because there's quite a bit, I suppose after I've jet down the Shampoo I can always spray this onto the Car and wipe it dry, would leave a good finish I'm thinking?


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

I put Demon Shine 5L Pour On Shine: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike in the snowfoam lance and let it sit on the car for about five minutes then a bit a of pressure wash to remove any that hasn't disappeared then blow dry or hand dry and it is okay for a quick protector inbetween waxes I was lead to believe


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Get yourself a clay cloth from Halfords for £13, so much quicker than a bar, SRP online is far cheaper than Halfords, I would buy FK1000P online, massive tin for £18, 6 months durability and can be used on alloys.

If you wash properly, clay, SRP and FK1000P, that car will look great


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

DiNZi said:


> Nice one, sounds good!
> 
> So in theory have 3 buckets, one with that Shampoo I've bought to rinse the car, one with the car wax, and a clean water bucket, then wipe the car dry and use the polish preferably?


http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/car-care-advice.html

Have a look through the various guides and hints there, You should be able to pick up and learn whats needed to keep your nice new car looking as good as it can. Will also link you to some slightly higher end and better products compared to what you have asked about, Not that they are bad. Just there are far better.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

DiNZi said:


> Nice one, sounds good!
> 
> So in theory have 3 buckets, one with that Shampoo I've bought to rinse the car, one with the car wax, and a clean water bucket, then wipe the car dry and use the polish preferably?


Use 1 bucket to clean your alloys, once done rinse out the bucket and fill it with water, then , with your second bucket use your car shampoo. Wash the motor , do the inside of the doors too using a small detailing brush
Once washed and rinsed , dry down using your Kent drying towel

Polish with SRP then use your desired wax, do this with your alloys too if you like
Finish off with your tyre /trim dressing and then clean your windows inside & out.

Finish off the interior with your interior dressing and then hoover ....and there you have it

Will look nice :thumb:


----------



## DiNZi (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks for all the info guys, I got it now. Cleaning the car tomorrow might be a fun experience for once ha ha. I love the color of this car, hopefully the slick clean should give it a nicer look.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Another victim you'll soon have empty pockets like most of us,believe me it starts like this and before you know it you've ended up with an addiction.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Get yourself a clay *cloth* from Halfords for £13, so much quicker than a bar, SRP online is far cheaper than Halfords, I would buy FK1000P online, massive tin for £18, 6 months durability and can be used on alloys.
> 
> If you wash properly, clay, SRP and FK1000P, that car will look great


You spelt BAR wrong


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Where abouts are you based just out of interest?


----------



## DiNZi (Jan 30, 2015)

suspal said:


> Another victim you'll soon have empty pockets like most of us,believe me it starts like this and before you know it you've ended up with an addiction.


Ha ha, I'm actually noting some materials to purchase so I can use in the future already!

I'm based in North London, very close to Arsenal/Emirates Stadium.


----------



## zim117 (Nov 9, 2014)

Ohhh how we all have been here
Step 1: 
Buy cheap shampoo and sponge from wilkos 
Step 2: 
Clean car step back and think wow she looks great 
Step 3:
Come on D.W and spend a month just reading 
Step 4: 
Run outside look at your paint work with a more expireanced eye and start crying at the fact you now have to spend more time fixing the problems you caused 
Step 5: 
Rejoice in the expieriance you have gains and reminisce about old times when you see a post like this :thumb:

Good luck bud


----------



## DiNZi (Jan 30, 2015)

Would anyone use Mr Sheen for the interior? Like the dash board, glove box, around the cup holders and stuff like that?

Also, I'll be using SRP on my Head/Tail lights to make them nice and shiny hopefully, but what should I be using for my side windows/windscreen?

This is probably an old method but atm I get a wet cloth then use newspaper to wipe it dry lol


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

zim117 said:


> Ohhh how we all have been here
> Step 1:
> Buy cheap shampoo and sponge from wilkos
> Step 2:
> ...


Good plan...:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

DiNZi said:


> Would anyone use Mr Sheen for the interior? Like the dash board, glove box, around the cup holders and stuff like that?
> 
> Also, I'll be using SRP on my Head/Tail lights to make them nice and shiny hopefully, but what should I be using for my side windows/windscreen?
> 
> This is probably an old method but atm I get a wet cloth then use newspaper to wipe it dry lol


Try to get an interior cleaner that is dedicated to the job, take a look in Halfords when you are there i think the Megs one is pretty good...
As for a glass cleaner get down tescos and get some Windowlene or such like and go from there...
Its gonna get expensive


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

DiNZi said:


> Would anyone use Mr Sheen for the interior? Like the dash board, glove box, around the cup holders and stuff like that?
> 
> Also, I'll be using SRP on my Head/Tail lights to make them nice and shiny hopefully, *but what should I be using for my side windows/windscreen?*
> 
> This is probably an old method but atm I get a wet cloth then use newspaper to wipe it dry lol


No to Mr Sheen. Glass: Autoglym Glass Polish,then Autoglym Fast Glass. I then apply Angelwax H2go (rain repellent)


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

For a clay mitt I recommend http://www.halfords.com/motoring/cleaning-products/detailing-products/farecla-g3-body-prep-clay-mitt

Never had an issues with it much better than a clay bar imo


----------



## dexter101 (May 29, 2014)

Just read through this and just wanted to make sure the OP has it clear.

Sakura Car Shampoo is the same as the carplan shampoo other than the carplan stuff has added wax which (from what I have read) is good as a top up for future washes. Car wax (or sealant) is something you put on at the end of the washing process as a protector and to bring a bit of shine. 

I hope others will correct me but would suggest the following:

First Wash:
Sakura Car Shampoo using 2 bucket method and noodle mitt or similar to wash the car. ideally use different bucket and mitt for the wheels.

(If you want to purchase extra equipment/products you can clay, decontaminate etc but for ease)

you would then polish the whole car using SRP polish or similar this will help increase shine but also should help hide (not remove) some of the swirl marks) This does take some time and best to do it panel by panel. Detailing is rewarding but not quick and easy, hence why most people dont do it!

You would then wax the whole car (dodo juice do a sample pot for about £4) again, panel by panel and expect arm ache.

This would probably only need to be done every couple of months so for your weekly wash use the car plan shampoo with wax.

probably a pointless post, but I read through and it sounded like you were going to wash the car and then wash again using the other shampoo.

I'm new to detailing too so just thought I would make sure it was clear.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

DiNZi said:


> This is probably an old method but atm I get a wet cloth then use newspaper to wipe it dry lol


You need to make sure it's either the financial times or the independent.

Other newspapers would work but are better for wiping your ar53 with.


----------



## DiNZi (Jan 30, 2015)

dexter101 said:


> Just read through this and just wanted to make sure the OP has it clear.
> 
> Sakura Car Shampoo is the same as the carplan shampoo other than the carplan stuff has added wax which (from what I have read) is good as a top up for future washes. Car wax (or sealant) is something you put on at the end of the washing process as a protector and to bring a bit of shine.
> 
> ...


I suppose the CarPlan stuff was going to be a bit better, like you said it had the added Wax which is a decent bonus.

In future, instead of the Sakura stuff, which Shampoo would you recommend to get? I'd like a decent amount so 5L bottle, some options below, trying not to spent too much.

http://www.autosessive.com/products/61344/professional-wash-wax-5l
http://www.halfords.com/motoring/cleaning-products/polish-wax/carplan-trade-hi-wax-rinse-5l
http://www.halfords.com/motoring/cleaning-products/shampoo/carplan-trade-hi-foam-wash-5l

Around the £10 mark.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Find out your local Autosmart Franchise and buys 5 litres of Duet , you may pay just over a tenner for it and it's a really good shampoo too

PM SueJ your post code and she will send your local Autosmart reps contact

You will find SueJ on the Autosmart section of the forum :thumb:


----------



## DiNZi (Jan 30, 2015)

Demetri said:


> Find out your local Autosmart Franchise and buys 5 litres of Duet , you may pay just over a tenner for it and it's a really good shampoo too
> 
> PM SueJ your post code and she will send your local Autosmart reps contact
> 
> You will find SueJ on the Autosmart section of the forum :thumb:


I reckon I'll be returning that Sakura Shampoo as it doesn't contain any Wax when it arrives.

http://www.autosessive.com/products/61344/professional-wash-wax-5l

This looks pretty decent at £9 for 5L, contains Wax and is a reputable brand, I can pick this up from B&Q apparently for not much more.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Firstly decide how much time you want to dedicate to washing / caring for the car - a basic regular hand wash , dry and tyre black is going to be 60 minutes of your time.

claying the car adds an extra 20 minutes (with a clay mitt) plus an extra wash/rinse, and should be followed by at least an all-in-one polish product like Autoglym Super Resin Polish (an hour to apply and buff off). Claying once a year would be OK, SRP every 4 months. SRP can be used on side and rear windows, headlamps etc but do not use on windcsreen. 

So you're initial wash, clay, wash, dry, polish plus glass and tyre black will probably take you the best part of half a day. A SRP top up every 3-4 months will mean a regular wash session of an hour becomes a 2 hour session.

Autoglym glass cleaner for inside of the glass (incl windscreen) or any glass cleaner from your local supermarket to be honest will cleaner finger prints grease and dirt and leave a nice clear result.

A lot of folks would be perfectly happy with the finish at that stage (akin to approved used car preparation at a main dealer) but as you've discovered folks here like to have a hundred potions at their disposal ! Halfords could easily supply the products for this level of finish - if you can find an Autoglym Xmas gift box still available, with shampoo, SRP and glass cleaner that would be a good start.


----------



## DiNZi (Jan 30, 2015)

Autoglym Fast Glass, Autoglym Glass Polish or Invisible Glass?

I'll be using this on all my windows, no tint on my windows, inside AND out.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

DiNZi said:


> Autoglym Fast Glass, Autoglym Glass Polish or Invisible Glass?
> 
> I'll be using this on all my windows, no tint on my windows, inside AND out.


AG Fast glass , quick and easy
AG Glass Polish for a more in depth clean


----------



## DiNZi (Jan 30, 2015)

Demetri said:


> AG Fast glass , quick and easy
> AG Glass Polish for a more in depth clean


Do you know if either products can be used inside and out by any chance?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

DiNZi said:


> Do you know if either products can be used inside and out by any chance?


Yes they can both be used inside and out, if you use the AG Glass polish use a very small amount though (use a microfiber applicator) and for the AG fast Glass just a couple of sprays

Less is more with these products :thumb:

Get yourself a nice glass cloth too


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

DiNZi said:


> I reckon I'll be returning that Sakura Shampoo as it doesn't contain any Wax when it arrives.
> 
> http://www.autosessive.com/products/61344/professional-wash-wax-5l
> 
> This looks pretty decent at £9 for 5L, contains Wax and is a reputable brand, I can pick this up from B&Q apparently for not much more.


Can I suggest that you read a couple of the guides and dexter101's post. I know it is exciting getting a new car and wanting to make it sparkle, but you appear to be jumping all over the place.

You don't need 5l of shampoo, or a shampoo with wax in. Lots of shampoo's are very concentrated and 500ml could last months.

Dexter101 gave a good overview of what you could do with the few products you have mentioned. I'd stick with that for quite a few washes whilst you learn more and make informed product choices whilst you refine your wash technique. It's very easy to spend quite a lot of money on products that you don't need or end up using.

Good luck with it.


----------



## DiNZi (Jan 30, 2015)

Chufster said:


> Can I suggest that you read a couple of the guides and dexter101's post. I know it is exciting getting a new car and wanting to make it sparkle, but you appear to be jumping all over the place.
> 
> You don't need 5l of shampoo, or a shampoo with wax in. Lots of shampoo's are very concentrated and 500ml could last months.
> 
> ...


Yeah, cheers mate, I'll stick with the Sakura Shampoo, got a bargain for the amount supplied and glowing reviews on Amazon. With the extra £10 I'd spend for better shampoo can get other materials.


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

DiNZi said:


> Yeah, cheers mate, I'll stick with the Sakura Shampoo, got a bargain for the amount supplied and glowing reviews on Amazon. With the extra £10 I'd spend for better shampoo can get other materials.


That's part of the fun. Try what you have, learn what you like about it, or what you don't like about it. Then you can make more informed choices next time.

You only need to read some of the award threads to see that there are loads of products out there that a whole cross section of members rave about.

If you follow the basics of washing with 2 buckets, polishing and then protecting, you can't go far wrong and you are already a step ahead of 95% of the car owning population.


----------



## DiNZi (Jan 30, 2015)

So, do most people remove their wheels when cleaning? In my head, I'd love to do it, means giving it a nice thorough clean and getting to the bits you can't get to when it's on, but quite a process to jack the car up 4 times and remove the wheels. If I had an impact gun it might help lol


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Shampoo
Microfibre mitt
Clay mitt 
Drying towel
QD spray 
Nice easy start with more experience and if you want to improve your car more then you could look at expanding your detailing collection


----------

